# Probleme mir Killer Netzwerkkarte



## Eraydone (31. Januar 2017)

Hi

ich habe ein MSI GS63VR6 mit den beiden Killer Netzwerkkarten e2400 LAN und der 1535 WLAN Karte.

Mit der WLAN Karte habe ich die ganze Zeit Ärger. Bei größeren Downloads bricht die WLAN Verbindung komplett zusammen.
Nach ca 2-5 Gb verliert er am WLAN erst die Internetverbindung und im nächsten Moment dann die komplette Verbindung.
Diese findet er auch weiteren 10sek aber wieder! 
Dieses Verhalten hat keines der anderen WLAN Geräte im Netz (2Macs, 2 iPhones, XboxOne).
Die Killer ist auf dem 5Ghz Band, die Macs ebenfalls. Als Router ist eine FritzBox 7390.

Treiber habe ich auf dem MSI schon neu installiert, sowie auch die neuste Version des Killer Netzwerk Manager.

Was kann ich noch tun? Das Problem ist mehr als lästig :/

Gruß


----------



## MircoSfot (31. Januar 2017)

Über Lan läuft alles ordnungsgemäß?


----------



## Eraydone (31. Januar 2017)

Ja, über Lan hab ich keine Probleme!


----------



## Basti 92 (2. Februar 2017)

Ganz einfach *Killer Sotware Deinstallieren* und den Treiber ohne Schnickschnack drauf!
WLAN: Download von der "Killer" Seite 32Bit 64Bit
Bluetooth: Gibts auch Hier
Und man hat eine billige und zuverlässige 5GHz Multi-User-MIMO Netzwerkkarte.
Einstellungen sind natürlich jetzt nicht mehr über eine "tolle" Oberläche sondern nurnoch über die Geräteeinstellungen möglich


----------



## Eraydone (2. Februar 2017)

Danke werde ich ausprobieren, sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin  

Diese Killersoftware ist eh etwas komisch...


----------

